# Target specifications



## tomkk (May 6, 2006)

I'm interested in the target specs (size, layout, scoring ring diameters, etc.) for the NRA TQ-6, TQ-7, B-2, B-3, B-4, B-8, B-16 targets. Anyone know of an online source for the specs?

Thanks


----------

